# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  Один день [2011, США, мелодрама, драма]

## JAHolper

Страна: США, Великобритания
Год: 2011
Жанр: мелодрама, драма
Режиссёр: Лоне Шерфиг

В ролях: Энн Хэтэуэй, Джим Стёрджесс, Том Мисон, Джоди Уиттакер...

Описание: Эмма — романтична, остра на язык и хочет изменить мир к лучшему. Декстер — плейбой, баловень судьбы и хочет, чтобы мир принадлежал ему. Впервые Эм и Декс встретились 15 июля на выпускном в колледже и провели вместе только один день. А потом пришла ночь, и они…решили остаться друзьями. Они будут встречаться в тот же день через год, через два. Но сколько лет должно пройти, чтобы они поверили в свою любовь и поняли, как много значил для них этот ОДИН ДЕНЬ?

*Смотреть фильм онлайн в хорошем качестве:*

----------

